# The Deil's (Devils) Cauldron



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

Some shots from my recent trip in the Motorhome (RV) in deepest, darkest Perthshire.


----------



## ntz (Aug 27, 2021)

there's a good vibe in those photos ... I was trying to employ my ND filters in the trip to Tuscany (that is still ongoing) but I didn't have a success (yet) .. your photos inspire me !! Personally I don't like the blurred leafs on #2 so I'd go with some focus/exposure stacking but in general I love the tonality and perspective of all those photos (especially the light in the #3) so good work !


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

ntz said:


> there's a good vibe in those photos ... I was trying to employ my ND filters in the trip to Tuscany (that is still ongoing) but I didn't have a success (yet) .. your photos inspire me !! Personally I don't like the blurred leafs on #2 so I'd go with some focus/exposure stacking but in general I love the tonality and perspective of all those photos (especially the light in the #3) so good work !


Thank you very much indeed.

Yeah, the movement is an issue with the 10 stop ND.  I don't mind it so much but appreciate why you don't like it. These exposures were about 60-80 seconds I think.  

Cheers for the nice words.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 27, 2021)

Excellent set
#1 Oh pleeez clone the branch  many will disagree I suppose - but they're wrong! In my opinion if you're using a filter, and long exposure is kind of a "technique" shot anyway so you might as well spruce it up in post a little more. 

#3 is gorgeous I love it


----------



## ntz (Aug 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Thank you very much indeed.
> 
> Yeah, the movement is an issue with the 10 stop ND.  I don't mind it so much but appreciate why you don't like it. These exposures were about 60-80 seconds I think.
> 
> Cheers for the nice words.



60-80 seconds are for the sky  ... for water (in skyless composition like this), you're fine with 5 seconds


----------



## Rickbb (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice images, blur not doesn’t bother me, I’ve been know to it deliberately. 😌 Like the second shot best.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 27, 2021)

I have to go with #3.  That light is just magical.  All wonderful shots, though.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Excellent set
> #1 Oh pleeez clone the branch  many will disagree I suppose - but they're wrong! In my opinion if you're using a filter, and long exposure is kind of a "technique" shot anyway so you might as well spruce it up in post a little more.
> 
> #3 is gorgeous I love it


Thank you Z.  I might have a go at that and post the edit later.

Cheers!!




ntz said:


> 60-80 seconds are for the sky  ... for water (in skyless composition like this), you're fine with 5 seconds



Not with the 10 stop in a naturally dark, skyless under the canopy, place like that😁




Rickbb said:


> Nice images, blur not doesn’t bother me, I’ve been know to it deliberately. 😌 Like the second shot best.



Thank you!




Robshoots said:


> I have to go with #3.  That light is just magical.  All wonderful shots, though.


Thanks very much R.  Appreciated.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Excellent set
> #1 Oh pleeez clone the branch  many will disagree I suppose - but they're wrong! In my opinion if you're using a filter, and long exposure is kind of a "technique" shot anyway so you might as well spruce it up in post a little more.
> 
> #3 is gorgeous I love it


Here you go fella'.  Especially for you😉


----------



## PJM (Aug 28, 2021)

The lighting in #3 is terrific, especially on the falls.  I really like that one.  Nice shots all around.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 28, 2021)

That's a beautiful set, and I'm really drawn to #3, even with the leaf movement.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's a beautiful set, and I'm really drawn to #3, even with the leaf movement.


Cheers J.


----------



## ntz (Aug 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Not with the 10 stop in a naturally dark, skyless under the canopy, place like that😁


I have to admit that I (also) tend by some unknown reason to always use a ND1000 filter when I am about to use filters ... My ND8 and ND64 are both rather idle .. I tried to photograph already some similar sceneries like yours but finally I never liked the outcome .. In reality, I don't have almost any photography with ND filters that I would like to publish .. Your shots inspire me ..


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

ntz said:


> I have to admit that I (also) tend by some unknown reason to always use a ND1000 filter when I am about to use filters ... My ND8 and ND64 are both rather idle .. I tried to photograph already some similar sceneries like yours but finally I never liked the outcome .. In reality, I don't have almost any photography with ND filters that I would like to publish .. Your shots inspire me ..


Well, thanks very much indeed.  Very kind words.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 28, 2021)

Very nice images, good job Chappie!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice images, good job Chappie!


Thank you my quine (Google that one)😂


----------



## slat (Aug 29, 2021)

Great set. Liked the positioning of the fall/rapid in 2. Lighting in 3 gives such a great mood.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

slat said:


> Great set. Liked the positioning of the fall/rapid in 2. Lighting in 3 gives such a great mood.


Thank you!


----------



## ntz (Aug 30, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Not with the 10 stop in a naturally dark, skyless under the canopy, place like that😁


btw I've been checking this theme on more other photos around the internet and indeed, I meant that it's usual for photos like this to have time 0.5-3 seconds ... shooting with ND1000 with exposures > 30 seconds is really overkill ... yeah, you've inspired me .. I am looking forward for a weekend when I will take out my ND filters (I have NDs 8, 64 and 1000 + CPL that I think behaves like ND ?4)


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 11, 2021)

Beautiful images. The different colours and shades of light in the third one make it my favorite.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 11, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Beautiful images. The different colours and shades of light in the third one make it my favorite.


Cheers pal.👍


----------

